# Lionel Prewar 1688 Engine and 1689W Tender



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been working on the above engine and Tender and have run into a bit of a problem trying to locate some parts. I need the whistle assembly for the 9098 Tender. I have called a couple of differnt parts places and they need to know the part number. Can anyone tell me where I can find the number when it is not in the train? Thanks Joe

< Moderator Edit ... As this thread ensued, the original poster learned that he had misidentifed the loco number ... what is discussed below as a 238 actually turns out to be a 1688. Please read the posts below with this in mind. I change/fixed the title of the thread, accordingly. TJ >


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that a modern repro set? Olsen's has info on the original prewar 238E and tender ... not sure if this applies ... probably not ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=764
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/b123/000348.pdf

I also had a quick look at the Lionel website, but didn't find anything.

Sorry!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well I have no idea on that tender.
This the 238e link.

It says it has a 265w tender with a WS-80 whistle.

The whistles link.

The Whistle page one says a WS-85 for that tender.
Go figure.


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses, I saw the tender on ebay and thats the number they gave for it so thats what I was using, I guess thats why i could not find it!!! The engine was my fathers. I will try and post some pictures.

thanks again for the help
joe


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I seem to be a complete idot! I don't know where I got the number 238, 
The train is an 1688e in gunmetal and I hope the pictures work below,
joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joe7034 said:


> Well I seem to be a complete idot! I don't know where I got the number 238,
> The train is an 1688e in gunmetal and I hope the pictures work below,
> joe



1688e,



http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=802


does it have a whistle?


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Two flat cars that I have been working on!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your torpedo looks to be in very nice shape except for whatever that is on the front. Pretty good for a 70 year old locomotive! The tender looks great!

I have the modern remake of that with TMCC/Railsounds. 


I suggest asking a mod to change the topic to the proper locomotive type.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

Whatever you do, do NOT plan on buying any lottery tickets any time soon. You are NOT having much luck with numbers!!!

You have a very common Lionel 1689W tender. Very common. Call Jeff Kane at the Train Tender (www.ttender.com) ... he should be able to help you identify any needed parts.

Your 1688 appears to be in great shape. FYI, I just restored one ... project thread here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6004

The 1688 is generally similar in style to the 238, though a much smaller / cheaper version.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, I never was very lucky! The mark on the front of the engine is a red decal, I don't know if I should remove it and replace it with a new one or leave it as orginal. and thanks again for all of your help.
joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for my money, I'd replace that with a new one, but maybe there'll be other opinions.


----------

